# pvc grow tent..TOXIC?? Whats the deal?



## Delta9 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Im a newbie. And this is my first indoor grow..

The thing is- I picked up a new grow tent and realized just now it is pvc lined..

http://www.easygrow.co.nz/grow-tent/615-twinbox-clone-tent-120cm-x-800cm-x-200cm.html

They are made by this german manufacturer..http://www.homebox.net./de/front

After a little more research it seems some people take issue with these being toxic? 
Not this particular tent as far as I am aware..just pvc lined tents in general.

So is this just scaremongering/marketing or is this a real issue?

And anyone else using this brand/type of tent?

peace & love & abundant sticky resin glands to you all..

Delta9


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome Delta9. I have no idea about toxic tents, but perhaps others do.. I just wanted to welcome you.


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 13, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Welcome Delta9. I have no idea about toxic tents, but perhaps others do.. I just wanted to welcome you.



Thanks Rosebud!


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2014)

Welcome to MP...as for your concerns on your tent being toxic, no worries. There were issues years ago but they have been long since fixed. All 3 of my tents are PVC lined and I have never had any issues.


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2014)

This is a link to the TGC, Tent Growers Club>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51857&highlight=tent+growers

It should be full of some good info.


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Welcome to MP...as for your concerns on your tent being toxic, no worries. There were issues years ago but they have been long since fixed. All 3 of my tents are PVC lined and I have never had any issues.



Thankyou for the reassurance Hamster Lewis. 

After looking deeper into this "offgassing" problem it seems you are correct and it was a past isolated issue

There is quite a lengthy debate on the issue here for anyone who is interested..

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=103953


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 13, 2014)

Hammy nailed it....no worries.


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok my tent arrived this morning and I think I need to clarify my issue for the sake of anyone else who is thinking of buying a homebox tent.

The Homebox Twin is NOT lined with PVC afterall, it is made of a non- toxic waterproof Polyethylene (PE).

Additionally-I am FLOORED with the quality of construction and packaging of this tent-it came with clearly labelled components and assembly instructions.

Make no mistake the Homebox Twin is a superb piece of kit and my apologies if my original post inferred otherwise.

peace & love & sticky resin glands to you all!

Delta9


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2014)

man thats a nice grow tent


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad you are happy with  your tent.  You are getting closer and closer....now on to your lighting and ventilation!


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 17, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> man thats a nice grow tent



It sure is! I assembled the whole thing last night-and its a little bigger than I imagined but very compact. The look on my wifes face when she saw it was a mixture of apprehension and horror. And its not even lit or vented yet


----------



## Delta9 (Apr 17, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Glad you are happy with  your tent.  You are getting closer and closer....now on to your lighting and ventilation!



Its exciting to see it take shape HG..I have decided to abandon the T5 option afterall. For now at least. A lack of options to buy locally and overseas retailers are nervy about shipping so far-too fragile I suppose. Plus I dont think I have the space required to cover the lumens I need to output.
So I will go with a dimmable 600w digi ballast with mh & hps bulbs and am looking into the air cooled hood as you suggest. 
And I have found some good options here for ventilation..
I will start germinating this weekend!


----------

